# Liberty ship John W. Brown



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Finished this recently. Length around 29"


----------



## glancon (Oct 26, 2007)

Stunning, be very proud.

Glancon


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful job. I remember when the John W. Brown looked like this. For many years she was moored in downtown Manhattan and used as a nautical high school. I thought it was a shame when the city let her go. Fortunately, the City of Baltimore stepped in at the last minute to provide her with a home. 

The last time I was on her, in 2004, she was once again being used as a school ship, in a sense. I was taking a course to qualify as a ship's security officer, and we were using the John W. Brown to practice shipboard searches. It struck me at the time how entirely appropriate it was that a ship like the John W. Brown, having originally been built to be a working ship, should still have an important job to do.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*Liberty ship john w.brown*

Superb detail, specially the shell plating,well done, as a beginner making my first model it is model maker's like yourself that provide a lot of answers in the detail of your work.


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

jerome morris said:


> Finished this recently. Length around 29"


Great work Jerome. She is beautiful.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the compliments. The model was built for a gentleman whom went to school aboard her in Manhatten back in the 1950's.
I especially like the color scheme.
And for what it's worth. The house and gun tubs are made from artist watercolor paper, which gives a nice worn steel look to the surfaces.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice model the detail is excellent. I went on board her several years ago when in Baltimore, and was given a great welcome by the guys and met a crew member who had been sunk during the war thwice once by the Germans and then by the British (see my thread April 2008)
PJG


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment. 
I had a lot of fun building her.


----------

